# rislone compression restore



## EricAlveal (Feb 3, 2011)

has anybody used rislone compression restorer in their 1.8t? i know most oil additives are useless but im sure that at 123K miles ive lost compression and im sure the rings arent in such good shape either.


----------



## Dave7654321 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Resoline History and use*

From whatI've been told Resoline was created for steam engines. In WW11 it was used on PT boats to make the valves last longer and increase compression.
My Father had an old VW 60's and the valves wouldn't hold compression. He told me not to use it. A classmate told me about Marvel Mystery oil and Resoline. Changed oil, put in Marvel Mystery oil and drove on one and a half cylinders for about 50 highway miles. By the time I stoped I was up to 3 cylinders running. Droped the oil (very Black) and refilled with oil/ Resoline. Came home running on 3.5 cylinders.
Have used Resoline with Dino oil for years. When we opened the engine it was clean. Most of my cars did over 200K.
Got cars that didn't run well when I got them after a few Synthetic oil changes, they idled much better. Now I only use Synthetic, its better. Developed in Europe for WW 11 War use, it holds up. Turbos require it. Tested it on my cars and it always came back ok after 10K. Had 175 K on V6 Avalon . it ran smooth. Cried when it was totaled. 

The research I read says that Synthetic oil in cars loses its properties around 14K.
There are lists of approved VW oils for each engine, use them and change every 5k With a VW filter and you should have many miles ahead. Don't forget the Transmission oil and Anti-freeze too! VW specs only its imperative!

IMHO- I hope this helps.


----------



## jonyguitar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Risolene compression restore*

Yes I have used a lot of it in the past year. I spoke to the owner who invented the stuff and asked point blank questions about the higher price and claims they make ! He responded by saying the poylmers that are used and chemicals that are mixed are difficult to manufacture and find in quantity,making their cost much higher at retail for the product...but with a 400,000 mile plus 1.8 ltr jetta i have seen improvement in reduced blow by and the engine runs cooler and smoother thru the entire rpm spectrum. I have to check my speed over 65 mph, car has jump.

But Risolene's disclaimer states that if you have broken or badly worn rings/ damaged pistons/ worn valve seals etc, the product will not seal deep cyl wall gaps or impressions and will not significantly improve compression or performance.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*more snake oil*

if your ring are shot, they're shot! nothing is going to change that. same with valve guild seals. nothing in a can or bottle will do anythig but seperate you from your money. just my opinion


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

This is what u want..... If the pilots trust this 30k off the ground.....Has micro lubs in it meaning it wet the metal not coat it.





Dealers and Distributors, please call 1.877.AVBLEND 

Instructions For Use
Pour one bottle (12oz.) into the oil system.
For best results, operate for 30 minutes after treatment.

Recommended retreatment schedule: Every 25 operating hours is recommended - 50 hours / 4 months is required for continuous protection.


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

If i was a pilot and lost compression i would not rely on a oil additive... in the 1940s... wait its 2011! Just have a mechanic look at it and tell you what is wrong if you cant diagnose it yourself... It is worth the money.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*snake oil again*

:thumbup:


mechaniker said:


> If i was a pilot and lost compression i would not rely on a oil additive... in the 1940s... wait its 2011! Just have a mechanic look at it and tell you what is wrong if you cant diagnose it yourself... It is worth the money.


again, nothing in a can or bottle will fix a worn out motor:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

